
Maciej Ceglowski – Superintelligence: The Idea That Eats Smart People - pw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kErHiET5YPw&index=1&list=PLaLoXSqdjlcJwDDQn1B7s5ONz7N3diz3h
======
jeffmcmahan
His arguments are not tight, but the talk is cathartic for those of us who see
"AI weenies" for what they are.

------
dkarapetyan
Aww man. Fell of the front page. It was really good. I like his take on paper
clip maker as a comedian.

~~~
vinchuco
maybe it got some flags for being "political"

